# ROPE SNAKE ? what goes with them ?



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i realy want one of these :lol: , but what else can i put with each of them, i know rope snakes get real long,. but will they eat any other fish like cats or angels or anything ? thanks :fun:


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's a link that might help...

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/ropefish.htm

If this is the fish you're asking about, it should be fine with most fish that won't fit in its mouth. Check out your water parameters, and see if they're compatible with the other fish you're interested in, too. Also, make sure your tank is large enough for a 2 or 3 foot long fish...


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

looking for a second opinion I see. I still think a 40 gallon is way to small for even one.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok well that helped a lot, 
shev, you say its too long, what other thing can i get liek an eel or loache that looks similar and wont eat pictus's pleco or angels or gourmis or chilids ?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

really i am trying to get a good tank setup and find the fish i want, so thats why im asking so many qyestions, i dont know much about fish. i want something like an eel/loache/ropefish maybe keep my 4 pictus, or get something else like that that look fierce a pleco and maybe a pair of angels or gourmis, i dont know ! haha anyone that can help me i would be very appreciative toward. thank you so much


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd still go with a peacock eel. its a spiny eel, doesnt get too large, wont eat your fish, and fits in your tank.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok so this peacock eel, where can i get one, i mean these arent too common at petsmart or something like that, so i tried aquabid.com but they have no eels, where else can i get something like this ? thanks


----------

